# Review 4frnt msp



## snoseek (Jan 24, 2010)

I feel the need to review these skis as they are my second pair of the same ski and have been my go-to ski for several years now.

Out of all the many skis I've pwned these are easily the most versatile. The pair I'm currently still skiing have well over 200 days on them!!!! 

They are a medium stiff ski I guess. Too stiff to be a true park ski. The waist is 91 with not a real lot of sidecut-they like to go down.

Powder.
These are not a true powder ski but will do a great job IMO. I personally like to have something fatter for the really deep days. I have had quite a few deep days with them and never felt held back too much. They actually are better now that there is no camber at all left in them.

Hard pack.
I first started skiing the on the east coast so I can recall they did exceptionally well on groomers. I've also had them out the last couple months skiing hardpack while you fuckers were rythmatically breathing at Saddleback. If you are into uber perfect carving these are likely not for you. I joke saying these skis made me ski harder, faster, and sloppier

Bumps
These are kick ass in bumps. I bought them in a 181 just to use them as bump skis because I really can't ever see buying true bump skis. I like to slip my turns in the bumps and these work for me perfect.

Trees.
Shorter length+midfat is a good recipe for tree skiing. I like my Fischer's better when its silly deep in the woods. 




Craftsmanship.
Really how many companies out there are making skis that are meant to be punished for so long. I don't even take good care of my shit! They did chip a lot on the topskin (understatement) but never any other issues. They look pretty used lol. Either way I bought them a long time ago and they still perform great.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 24, 2010)

When I started looking for an East Coast 'pow' ski, I started looking at Fischer Watea 94s.  That was the waist I was looking to add.  

Then I decided to look outside of the box at the smaller skier owned companies.  I had two skis in mind. The 4FRNT MSP and the High Society Free Ride.  Only reason why I'm on the High Society's instead of the MSPs is at the time I was looking to buy, they came up first at a 'steal' price on Steep and Cheap.  I have a feeling the two skis are quite similar.  

I've only got a couple of days on my High Society's, but for those reading; you can pretty much copy and paste snoseek's review of his MSP for what you might expect out of the 179 Free Rides.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 24, 2010)

This is the definition of "beat to shit"


----------

